# Liberta Haven Rodent Cage - Good for Rats?



## RattyCake

I have searched EVERYWHERE for a decent review of the Liberta Haven rodent cage, but nothing turned up. So should I get this? I don't want anything more than 70x45cm. Height isn't so much a big deal as long as it's not ridiculous. So if this cage isn't good, do you have any recommendations?

Here's a link to the Haven: Liberta Haven Rat and Chinchilla Cage - Next Day Delivery Liberta Haven Rat and Chinchilla Cage

Thanks for the advice!

EDIT: Oops I think I posted in the wrong section! I swear I was posting in Rodents...Huh...


----------



## tagalong

It's Ok as a temporary or possibly boarding cage but only for up to 2 rats and tbh is too small for 2 adults -it also seems to get smelly quickly ands bars tend to get rusty -bar space OK for small rats -liberta make bigger better cages as far as i know -the wood shelves are also useless as get soaked and need replacing with Furplast shelves and ladders or use hammocks to create levels


----------



## Guest

Too small in my opinion (ok as a temp but not as a permanent cage), the Jenny is the smallest I would go for two rats.


----------



## Rhi

I agree that they are too small too. I've also heard that they get really smelly aftera few months use as the bars aren't coated and that's even with binning the wooden shelves.


----------



## RattyCake

Thanks guys! I found this cage on ebay that looks pretty good. Do you think it'll be okay? It's just a furplast plus but with an extra platform.

Large ferplast rat / ferrett cage, used for 4 weeks | eBay

Here's a link to a standard one:
Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home


----------



## LostGirl

in real life they are rubbish honestly you'd be wasting your money when i first looked in to rats i saw this on line and thought it was ok, i wanted bigger tho (more rats!) then when i saw it in a shop i realised how dire it really is, its small, the doors are rubbish the wood bits are horrible! 

Id try and find a freddy 2 or Jenny cage you can get them second hand pretty cheap


----------



## Maltey

I hate that cage so much.
It was given to me with some rats I took in and I hate it!
The doors are tiny making it really difficult not only to decorate but to get rats out.
It's quite flimsy- yesterday I fell down the stairs and hit the cage with my foot, the whole thing bent inwards.
Plus I hate the pull out trays too- why would they divide it in half? Why have two pull out trays in such a small cage? 
Plus it's only just big enough for 2 by the cage calculator, but I don't feel like it's big enough for 2 for permanent living.

Rant over!

The Freddy 2 isn't a bad call, I also like Marchioro cages or you could try a Ferplast Jenny.


----------



## RattyCake

I got a pair of rats now, but the cage they came with is only good for the size they are now. Anyone know how fast rats grow? I'd like to plan ahead to get a nice Jenny or Furet plus. Thanks guys for all your invaluable advice!


----------



## Maltey

How old are they now?
Babies grow fairly quickly and reach their adult size about 6 months ish, give or take depending on the rat.


----------



## RattyCake

I honestly forgot to ask >.< I'd say around six weeks right now. We have gerbils too and they look around the same size (the gerbils are fully grown judging off when my boyfriend had gerbils.) so hopefully I have a couple of months to search and save up!


----------



## Maltey

Oooo they're going to grow quick!
I'd say give it a month and they'll be almost double in size!
You can often find great deals on cages on preloved/ebay/gumtree- I've never bought a brand new cage in my life!


----------



## RattyCake

I've been looking but there don't seem to be many rat lovers near me! I'll be sure to check regularly though. I don't want my girls to be all smooshed in a tiny cage!


----------



## Snippet

Try looking for ferret and chinchilla cages as well.

Or if you want a new cage try a Liberta Abode. They're a good cage for the price. I wouldn't recommend getting an old Jenny as the bars aren't coated so they stink within months. The new Jenny KD is much better.


----------



## rattiedee

I have a freddy 2 and the rats love it


----------

